# Shall i buy an imported laptop from nehru place



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 11, 2013)

Some shops in nehru place sell imported laptops... These laptops are considerably cheaper than their indian counterparts.... These laptops have good configurations at low price... I am thinking about buying a laptop around 45K... Shall I buy an imported one?? Are these laptops reliable?? And what about warranty??
if these laptops are reliable then please suggest me some good shops in nehru place for buying such laptops..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 11, 2013)

Are you getting such offers from a well known established shop , or any random/small dealer ??


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Are you getting such offers from a well known established shop , or any random/small dealer ??



Estabilished ones... My friends have bought such laptops from 'Cost to Cost' Computer shop and it is one of the most renowned shop in the Nehru place..


----------



## ratul (Jan 11, 2013)

Ankur Upadhyay said:


> Estabilished ones... My friends have bought such laptops from 'Cost to Cost' Computer shop and it is one of the most renowned shop in the Nehru place..



Cost to Cost is only "renowned" for the stuff you are looking for, "imported ones"..
They do offer indian stuff too, but i have asked numerous dealers in nehru place, and everyone says: "If any company sees the billing of Cost to Cost for your product, you'll get no warranty"..
though i have'nt purchased from them till now, i asked about an imported dell laptop, and they said that if anything goes wrong, i'll have to bring the laptop to them and their servicemen would look into the problem, they actually themselves give the warranty for the product you purchase from them..


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 11, 2013)

ratul said:


> Cost to Cost is only "renowned" for the stuff you are looking for, "imported ones"..
> They do offer indian stuff too, but i have asked numerous dealers in nehru place, and everyone says: "If any company sees the billing of Cost to Cost for your product, you'll get no warranty"..
> though i have'nt purchased from them till now, i asked about an imported dell laptop, and they said that if anything goes wrong, i'll have to bring the laptop to them and their servicemen would look into the problem, they actually themselves give the warranty for the product you purchase from them..


You're right. In his case , he probabaly won't be getting any company warranty for imported items in India. So , if cost to cost provides him with their own warranty like they usually do for most of their products , it will be good for him.


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 11, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> You're right. In his case , he probabaly won't be getting any company warranty for imported items in India. So , if cost to cost provides him with their own warranty like they usually do for most of their products , it will be good for him.



What about these models?? Are they good enough?? Will I get good configuration for around 45K?? is it worth the risk of having no warranty? ?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 12, 2013)

^^ listen. the only thing that can go wrong with a laptop is hardware fault.
like broken screen, dead motherboard/components.

broken screens are replaced for cheap. dead components (like broken chargers, DIMM ports, etc) can be replaced. and if a motherboard goes dead, it has to be fully replaced(out of warranty, thats means almost the price of a new laptop)

i have been using my laptop for 4+ years, and the only problem i;ve faced is overheating (common in all hp dv6000 models), a cracked screen and a loose monitor cable.

if you take good care of your laptop and have decent luck (ie, motherboard remains fine), then there is no problem of warranty.


----------



## Ankur Upadhyay (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok sir.. but I am studying in Dehradun these days and it will not be easy for me to visit Nehru place if some fault occurs with the laptop.. my friend was saying that they do provide company's warranty card online...I am not sure though.


----------

